# When is the Feeding season over?



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

For all you who feed your fish out there, at what temps do you stop feeding and should I gradually stop it or just do a "Cold turkey" on them to force them onto minnows for the winter? 

Salmonid


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 22, 2006)

A little discussion here http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=102470

You'll start to notice a decrease in feeding below 65 deg. then at 55 deg. it's pretty much over with.


----------

